# CGA320 fitting



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Take a look at this post here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...-stage-regulator-pimp-club-90.html#post902711

Left C provided some good links for "X" to CGA320 adapters. There are also normal CGA320 nipples. Here is another post by him regarding those:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...-stage-regulator-pimp-club-90.html#post903694

Finally, with the Asian made regulators, I would make sure that the CGA320 nipple will fit into the port on the regulator, as Asia has different standards than North America.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have the stainless steel CGA-320 nipple and nut Item number: 380125416726.

This link has chrome and SS nipples and nuts.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

myraymond said:


> If the regulator is not CGA320 compatible, where can I get the CGA 320 fitting? I am thinking of buy AZOO regulator:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270444210007&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> ...


DrsFosterSmith.com's Azoo regulators have the correct CGA-320 nipples and nuts.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9895&pcatid=9895

I suppose you know that the needle valve isn't very good. I know. I had two of these regulators. I used pH controllers to run them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

This topic kinda relates to what my question is so I'll post here:

If I was to buy a non CO2 Victor regulator such as the VTS250 models (Inert Gas) or VTS252 (Hydrogen), will I be able to replace the inlet connection to a CGA-320?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Inert gas regulators can be converted to CO2 use. No problem. Just either use a CGA-580 regulator to CGA-320 cylinder adapter or just swap the CGA-580 nut and nipple completely out.

Most hydrogen and oxygen regulators can be used as well. Something to look out for is very high working pressures on these regulators.

If the regulators have stainless steel diaphragms regardless of the gas service they are made for can be used for CO2.

Another way to tell if a regulator can be used for CO2 use is to look for adapters. If you find adapters, you know that the regulator can use CO2.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Left C said:


> Inert gas regulators can be converted to CO2 use. No problem. Just either use a CGA-580 regulator to CGA-320 cylinder adapter or just swap the CGA-580 nut and nipple completely out.
> *
> -** Exactly what I wanted to know. Perfect! *
> 
> ...


_Sorry for the dumb questions, as you can see I need to learn more about CO2 mechanics._


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> _Sorry for the dumb questions, as you can see I need to learn more about CO2 mechanics._


Those are very good questions that are helpful for many people. I asked my local Victor dealer (LVD) those same questions not long ago.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Left C said:


> Those are very good questions that are helpful for many people. I asked my local Victor dealer (LVD) those same questions not long ago.


Left,

I really appreciate your help. I think you missed my *bolded *questions I left you within your quote. :biggrin: Those are the dumb questions I was referring to haha.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> Left,
> 
> I really appreciate your help. I think you missed my *bolded *questions I left you within your quote. :biggrin: Those are the dumb questions I was referring to haha.


You are right. I completely overlooked them. That's what I get for trying to watch Overhaulin' and trying to do some things on the forums. :icon_lol:



Left C said:


> Inert gas regulators can be converted to CO2 use. No problem. Just either use a CGA-580 regulator to CGA-320 cylinder adapter or just swap the CGA-580 nut and nipple completely out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!



Left C said:


> Most hydrogen and oxygen regulators can be used as well. Something to look out for is very high working pressures on these regulators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. My wording is confusing.

I like regulators that work over a 0 to 30 psi (2 to 15 PSIG) or 0 to 60 psi (2 to 40 PSIG) range really well for our low pressure use. A regulator that even has a 0 to 200 psi (5 to 125 PSIG) range will still work OK for our purposes. The regulator in my avatar has a 0 to 200 psi range. Going much higher than 200 psi doesn't offer very good low pressure adjustment.



Left C said:


> If the regulators have stainless steel diaphragms regardless of the gas service they are made for can be used for CO2.
> 
> Another way to tell if a regulator can be used for CO2 use is to look for adapters. If you find adapters, you know that the regulator can use CO2.
> 
> ...


Yes. CGA adapters for a regulator to use with a different gas cylinder. Like above, a CGA-580 regulator to CGA-320 cylinder adapter.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...-stage-regulator-pimp-club-90.html#post902711


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Left C said:


> You are right. I completely overlooked them. That's what I get for trying to watch Overhaulin' and trying to do some things on the forums. :icon_lol:
> 
> Great!
> 
> ...


Awesome Left! That about sums it up for me then. Muchos Gracias! roud:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> Awesome Left! That about sums it up for me then. Muchos Gracias! roud:


Usted es bienvenido, señor!


----------

